# Where to bowfish near bismarck or Lincoln ND



## Carpslayerxxx (Mar 26, 2010)

Looking for a place to find some carp or something to bowfish near Bismarck. If anybody has some ideas or places near there just reply to this forum, send me a pm, or text me 701-425-5753


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm not around there, but I'll give you some advice and you can take it from there.

The Missouri River runs right by Bismarck, correct? Look for feeder rivers or shallow areas. Chances are good rough fish will be in the area. My best spots are in the spring. Find strong current and some sort of blockage in the river. Dams are best. The carp really stack up and the shooting can be fast and furious.

Also look for spillways. These really concentrate the fish.

Good luck! I think the state record buffalo came out of the Missouri last summer, so you should be able to find something somewhere!


----------



## Northsman (May 30, 2010)

I lived in Bismarck a couple years ago, and I would walk the shores by Sertoma Park from the Shelter 11 horseshoe and volleyball area. From there I would walk north through the drainage offsets of the river (the higher ground surrounding these interconnected ponds offer a superb vantage point) towards South Port. Once I would reach the wildlife refuge I would turn back following the water overflow areas located some 40 feet from the river. Below I have a link to map showing the areas I would fish. In the upper right corner is the shelter and volleyball courts.

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&i...028,-100.81677&spn=0.008005,0.016501&t=h&z=16


----------

